

Ask HN: 'Simple' type of bank in the UK - joshuahornby

Is there a service like Simple in the UK? Or a app which let me manage my money like Simple does?
======
Swizzy
I looked at this earlier this year. Lack of API access means that we cannot
build an application similar to Simple in the UK. I e-mailed several banks and
most of them did not reply.

~~~
grabeh
My understanding of Simple is that the services they provide are simply
provided by their partner bank, <http://www.thebancorp.com/>, which is a
regulated financial institute. I'm not sure how the issue of API access is
relevant but this may be my lack of understanding more than anything.

------
eugenijusr
I believe these guys are working on something similar: <https://holvi.com>

I don't know if they're planning to offer a debit card though.

